

Ask HN: Startups building dev tools, how are you selling it? - manidoraisamy

There seems to be 2 problems:<p>1) Developers as target audience. In big companies they don&#x27;t have buying power. In startups, they don&#x27;t have money.<p>2) Little control over outcome. The value (&amp; therefore monetization) is mostly based on how &amp; when the developer is successful with his usecase.<p>Large companies like Microsoft &amp; Oracle emerged out of developer products once. Has it become high effort - low return game now? Thoughts?
======
manidoraisamy
Related links:

Will Developer Tools Startups Ever Find Investors? -
[http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/22/will-developer-tools-
startu...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/22/will-developer-tools-startups-
ever-find-investors/)

PG on building a compiler in Bring Back Moore's Law -
[http://www.paulgraham.com/ambitious.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/ambitious.html)

